# WM, different accounts and RCI



## mtngal (Aug 29, 2015)

If a person has a TravelShare account with its included RCI points account, then they buy another WM account resale, would they be able to trade the resale credits using their RCI points account, or would they have to add a separate weeks account?  I'm retiring next year and trying to decide about travel options (travel trailer, or more WM credits and fill in locations with motels).  Any insight as to whether I would have to get another RCI account or not, or any other suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 9, 2015)

Travelshare is not an RCI Points account, they are separate and you would have to pay for RCI points membership in addition.  Travelshare only comes with an RCI weeks account.  I have all 3 RCI Account types.  Basically Travelshare aka Nightly stays has same exact inventory as RCI Points inventory.

If you have resale worldmark and a RCI weeks account, you can have WM owner care link them together so you can book a RCI week with your worldmark credits.  No cost to link RCI weeks to Worldmark.


----------



## presley (Nov 9, 2015)

mtngal said:


> If a person has a TravelShare account with its included RCI points account, then they buy another WM account resale, would they be able to trade the resale credits using their RCI points account, or would they have to add a separate weeks account?



You can get a free weeks account with a points account. Resale WM points won't be eligible for RCI points, but you should be able to add it to the free weeks account.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the question is, if the OP has bought a retail Worldmark contract that includes a RCI account/portal for exchanging Worldmark credits through RCI and then purchases a resale Worldmark contract, could that one be combined so that he/she would not have to pay for an RCI account to use the resale credits with RCI.

The side question would be if they can be combined into a single account would the resale credits be eligible for nightly stays through RCI?

I don't believe there is any separate RCI points timeshare involved at all.  I think the OP is just mixing terminology.


----------



## mtngal (Nov 14, 2015)

I wasn't entirely clear, I guess.  When you have a TravelShare account, the TravelShare fees cover an RCI points account.  My question is that since RCI is a (more or less) separate entity, is the account linked to the person or to the TravelShare account only?  

I have a TravelShare account and was thinking about buying some more WM credits resale.  I know that the resale credits can't be combined with the TravelShare account, they will remain as separate accounts (I don't think an account can can both TravelShare and resale points in it, I believe they have to remain separate accounts though a person can own multiple accounts, but I could be wrong about that).  

So my question is - if you have an RCI points account (obtained through TravelShare and which includes the free weeks account), could I use that account to trade the resale credits (in weekly amounts)?  Or would I have to pay separately to RCI for another (weeks) account to be able to trade the WM resale credits in RCI?  That would be essentially having to pay for RCI twice - once through the TravelShare fees and once separately for the WM resale account.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 14, 2015)

mtngal said:


> I wasn't entirely clear, I guess.  When you have a TravelShare account, the TravelShare fees cover an RCI points account.  My question is that since RCI is a (more or less) separate entity, is the account linked to the person or to the TravelShare account only?
> 
> I have a TravelShare account and was thinking about buying some more WM credits resale.  I know that the resale credits can't be combined with the TravelShare account, they will remain as separate accounts (I don't think an account can can both TravelShare and resale points in it, I believe they have to remain separate accounts though a person can own multiple accounts, but I could be wrong about that).
> 
> So my question is - if you have an RCI points account (obtained through TravelShare and which includes the free weeks account), could I use that account to trade the resale credits (in weekly amounts)?  Or would I have to pay separately to RCI for another (weeks) account to be able to trade the WM resale credits in RCI?  That would be essentially having to pay for RCI twice - once through the TravelShare fees and once separately for the WM resale account.



You can merge a resale account into a TS account and have separate types of credits in the same account.   They will show up as WM or WM+A (pre-2006) or TS in Account Info.    
You can also keep those accounts separate if you choose and then transfer credits from one account to the other as needed.  The credit transfer is easy and fast.   See a discussion on the pros and cons of owning 2 accounts here: f=32&t=18996http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=18996

I own 2 accounts and have RCI attached to one and II to the other.  

As to having 2 accounts under one RCI account; which account would they take the credits from when an exchange comes through? The TS one has access to both Points and Weeks so any Weeks exchange could come from either account.  For that reason, I don't think they will or can do it. 

Sue


----------



## mtngal (Nov 14, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> You can merge a resale account into a TS account and have separate types of credits in the same account.   They will show up as WM or WM+A (pre-2006) or TS in Account Info.
> You can also keep those accounts separate if you choose and then transfer credits from one account to the other as needed.  The credit transfer is easy and fast.   See a discussion on the pros and cons of owning 2 accounts here: f=32&t=18996http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=18996
> 
> Sue



So if you have one account with both TS and non-TS credits in it, can you use all of these credits under the TS RCI account (assuming you use the non TS credits for a week exchange)?


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 14, 2015)

mtngal said:


> So if you have one account with both TS and non-TS credits in it, can you use all of these credits under the TS RCI account (assuming you use the non TS credits for a week exchange)?



Yes.  Credits are credits.  The TS dues you pay include the payment for the access to RCI Points.  That is the only thing TS is doing for you in this instance.  Once the exchange is made, RCI doesn't care what type of credits you have.  

The TS credits only make a difference when doing a CLub Pass exchange.  However, the inflated credit cost means that doing this on your own via an exchange usually works out to be a better deal.   Generally, don't think of those TS credits as being all that special.  

They take the non-TS credits first and then the TS credits for any exchange or booking.  

Frankly, I have yet to find ANY reason to have and pay for Travelshare that makes financial sense.  It usually boils down to convenience.  

Sue


----------

